# Question on Moving a tank



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

I have a 125 gal tank and stand that I need to move about 5 inches so I can fit in another 125 tank. The tank is on a hardwood floor and the stand is an oak one that came with the tank. Is there any easy way move this tank without draining it completely and taking the fish out? even empty the tank is very heavy to move by myself, at best I could get one other person to help me.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Your best bet is to fully or partially empty it out. Unless you're Chuck Norris.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Water is heavy. 10lbs/gallon or so. That means an 120g tank, half full, is going to weigh around 600lbs. I'd drain it and get someone to help me move it. I remember trying to move my 40g half full about a foot to the left. I ended up draining the whole thing. Keep as much water as you can in pails and buckets. You should be fine.

I recently just moved, so all my tanks had to also move. The 20g tanks I left 1/4 of the water in - the rest of the water I moved in rubbermaid containers. The larger tanks 30g+ I just drained and kept about 20% of the water.

Good luck!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I think the safest way is to drain all the water, empty every thing and then move it. Takes a good 1/2 day to that. Don't know if you have gravels and rocks. But they can really add to the weight of the tank. I remember I once move a 75G with gravel. Didn't understand why I was so damn weak that day because I moved a 110G tank before and that didn't take the life out of me. Only when I take out all the gravel did I realize that 1/3 of the weight was due to the gravels.
Anyway, since it's only 5 inches. You can drain 4/5 of the water into a temp pail. Then get two very strong guys to inch it along. But the risk is very high. I did it one my own, but it was a risky move because the water splashing can move the tank off the stand. What I did was, I tie the tank down with those polyester strap that they use in pick up trucks. Don't over do it as it will snap your tank on the top. This second method sucked, because I can't get it to go exactly where I wanted. So it sit 1/2" off from where I wanted. Then it took a lot of straining to balance the tank in the new spot.
So now, I wish I did spent the time to empty it and did it properly. But there it is now, 1/2" from where it should be and off balance to one side. So do so at your own risk.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Obviously it's best if you empty it....

Just get a large container (rubbermaid) and empty all the contents and as much water as you can into it. Drain out the rest of the water or into buckets. If you must, you can leave the gravel in and possibly move it yourself. 

Once it's in place, put everything back in and add new fresh dechlorinated water. It'll be like doing a waterchange at the same time.


----------



## artemisblossom (May 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the answers I guess I had better drain it and move it that way. I forgot about the sand adding weight and I rememeber when I set it up I put about 150 lbs of sand in there. Even when I draina ll the water out it is going to be very heavy to move those 5 inches.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

artemisblossom said:


> Thanks for all the answers I guess I had better drain it and move it that way. I forgot about the sand adding weight and I rememeber when I set it up I put about 150 lbs of sand in there. Even when I draina ll the water out it is going to be very heavy to move those 5 inches.


I helped move a 100G once, it was almost 200 pounds empty when we looked it up online. I'd guess/assume you'd be over 200 pounds with the additional glass...+150 lbs of gravel...+ stand (? lbs)...

If you need help, I think I'm out of town that weekend. 

NOTE: According to this site, it's 206 lbs


----------

